# work one's butt off - to work very hard



## Anatoli

Hi,

Is there a Japanese equivalent for "work one's butt off" - a verb or expression?

A workaholic must be 仕事中毒の人, is it right?

EDIT:
I only found ばりばる but sure not how this is used.

EDIT2:
What about あくせく働く?


----------



## Ghabi

Can we simply use 一生懸命?


----------



## Anatoli

Ghabi said:


> Can we simply use 一生懸命?


Sounds good, Ghabi.   I don't know why I brushed it off at first, perhaps because it also means "strive" (with a verb)? And can be applied to other verbs - like run, study, think, not only work.


----------



## Ghabi

Of course we need our native collegues to confirm, but 一生懸命に仕事をする seems rather common.


----------



## Anatoli

Ghabi said:


> Of course we need our native collegues to confirm, but 一生懸命に仕事をする seems rather common.


I'll settle for 一生懸命に働く  BTW, is it 拼命工作 in Chinese?


----------



## Yabanjin

Anatoli said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a Japanese equivalent for "work one's butt off" - a verb or expression?


I don't know if there is an exact equivalent. You could try

苦労する _(kurou suru)_

or even

無理して働く (_muri shite hataraku)_


----------



## RomanticBoy

What about

てんてこ舞いである

Maybe this suits the bill.


----------



## Ghabi

RomanticBoy said:


> てんてこ舞いである


I think this one and きりきり舞い mean more like "busy/hectic", do they?


----------



## RomanticBoy

In my dictionary, てんてこ舞いである is translated as 'to be tremendously busy in doing something' or 'to be rushed off one's feet'.

'To be tremendously busy in doing something' does not seem so far from the slang expression 'working your butt off', which implies to me that you have working very hard.

What do others think?


----------



## Wishfull

Anatoli said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a Japanese equivalent for "work one's butt off" - a verb or expression?
> 
> A workaholic must be 仕事中毒の人, is it right?
> 
> EDIT:
> I only found ばりばる but sure not how this is used.
> 
> EDIT2:
> What about あくせく働く?



A workaholic would be 仕事の虫.

He works his butt off.= 彼は仕事の虫だ。


----------



## RomanticBoy

Thank you! As always, you enrichen my knowledge of Japanese.


----------



## Biel Isern

A hard worker, should be 働き者

Yo work very hard con be 仕事に励む。


----------



## Flaminius

A few more common expressions:
身を粉にして働く
馬車馬のように働く
がむしゃらに働く


----------



## Anatoli

Thank you all and sorry for the late reply! 

Please comment on my other questions (post #1)! I still don't know if those words can be used at all.


----------



## Flaminius

Anatoli said:


> EDIT:
> I only found ばりばる but sure not how this is used.


This is non-existent.  Maybe バリバリ働く?



> EDIT2:
> What about あくせく働く?


齷齪 is used with reproachful connotations.


----------



## Anatoli

Thanks again, Flam!


----------



## Biel Isern

あくせく働くin english would be to work like a dog


----------

